

Engineering - briangarcia
http://engineeringdegrees101.com/
Get a very useful Online Engineering Degree Programs at engineeringdegrees101.com! Our website is dedicated to Engineering and has all the latest information you need to make informed decisions about your future.
======
billswift
Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be much substance here; it reads like a
high school guidance counselor's pep talk. If you are seriously interested in
entering engineering there are several good books available:

A fairly recent books is _Studying Engineering_ ,
[http://www.amazon.com/Studying-Engineering-Road-Rewarding-
Ca...](http://www.amazon.com/Studying-Engineering-Road-Rewarding-
Career/dp/0964696959/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1314784271&sr=1-1) ,
unfortunately even it is eleven years old.

An older one I read more than 20 years ago, but is very readable and has a lot
of useful information, despite its age, is Eric Laithwaite's _Invitation to
Engineering_ , [http://www.amazon.com/Invitation-Engineering-Eric-
Laithwaite...](http://www.amazon.com/Invitation-Engineering-Eric-
Laithwaite/dp/0855206616/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314784036&sr=8-1) .

